
6 members of Social Capital, including 4 partners, were let go - kaboro
https://www.businessinsider.com/6-members-of-social-capital-were-let-go-on-thursday-2018-9
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/PZDTML](https://outline.com/PZDTML) works for me.

~~~
jczhang
very interesting that it somehow bypasses the paywall. any idea how?

------
joncrane
This looks like a big part of the story:

>As Business Insider previously reported, Palihapitiya's involvement in the
firm has been inconsistent.

It definitely paints this guy as capricious and ADD about his company.

------
Tehchops
Can we stop linking to BI paywall.

~~~
dang
If there's a workaround, it's ok. Users usually post workarounds in the
thread.

This is in the FAQ at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
and there's more explanation here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

